# Planting Pear Trees



## Direwolf (Feb 13, 2003)

Hi all,
My in-laws gave me two beautiful pear trees from a local nursery, they are around 12 ft tall with root balls. I personally would not choose mid October to plant them but they are mine now. I know I would NEVER plant grapes this time of year... so what can I do to help ensure they survive the winter?


Thanks for any help!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Plant them now.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

i just bought a couple of maples on sale at a local nursery.
they said they have planted trees even in winter.but this was the best time of yr.

they told me to dig a hole 2 times as big as the root ball. Set the root ball in even with the rest of the ground. Fill the hole with water & let most of it drain. Mix 2 bags of composted cow manure in with the backfill around of each tree & water again.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Dig hole 30-50% bigger than root ball, get a yard of hardwood mulch from supply, mix a 70/30 mix soil/mulch, set tree(s) fill void w/ remainder of mix then water it in to settle it, then fertilize trees & mulch over top, be sure to give them water IF they need it, especially just before freeze up.


----------



## Direwolf (Feb 13, 2003)

Thanks for the replies, in the ground they go... if it ever stops raining.


----------



## ptaustinpete (Dec 11, 2008)

Happy Planting,

October & November are excellent times to plant in Michigan. I dig & sell lots of trees right now. Same depth or slightly higher.

For a 12 ft tree you should use at least 3 lines to hold it from rocking in the wind. As the winter goes by the twine ropes loosen that are holding it to the ball. Staking is way important to your success. Most nasty storms & wind will be west or north. If it's a Bradford pear, you have about 15 years until you will be replacing it due to damage anyway. They are a genetic mistake & rarely live > 25 years.


----------



## Direwolf (Feb 13, 2003)

Thanks for the tip, I will get on the staking immediately. One is a Kiefer and the other is a Bartlett... after hearing that, I am glad neither is a Bradford!


----------



## ptaustinpete (Dec 11, 2008)

Kiefer & Bartlett will thrive around here. I like Bosc also.

There is a saying that applies

"You Plant Pears For Your Heirs"

Best of Luck


----------



## Direwolf (Feb 13, 2003)

ptaustinpete said:


> Kiefer & Bartlett will thrive around here. I like Bosc also.
> 
> There is a saying that applies
> 
> ...


That is what I was told, and the tag on the trees state that they were started and grown in Michigan as well. Hopefully in a few years I will get some fruit.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I have a Bosc and a Bartlett tree in my yard. They are both getting old, and losing limbs, but they still produce a lot of pears. The Bartletts go first, around mid-August, and the Boscs come in around mid-September. I love eating a nice freshly fallen Bartlett. Gotta wait til they hit the ground, though. :lol:


----------

